# This would be a cool to restore and use!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just imagine how powerful this van would be if you rolled around town in this thing! Talk about advertising! You see that and company lettering and you won’t soon forget about it!

Only real problem would be having to spend an extra couple hours when going to a car guy’s house for service.

https://barnfinds.com/shorty-van-19...utm_medium=email&utm_source=Newsletter+(Daily)


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you ask me it's just as scary as Jeepers Creeper's truck. You going to scare the $hit out of people. Kids are going to cry and run under their beds...



.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> If you ask me it's just as scary as Jeepers Creeper's truck. You going to scare the $hit out of people. Kids are going to cry and run under their beds...
> 
> 
> 
> .


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Have it restored, custom paint job. I think it would make an awesome summer jet truck! I don’t know the specs, but those look like fire truck tires to me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

LS swap man! :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> LS swap man! :biggrin:




The ls ain't got nothin on the 6.7L ford v8. Over 400hp and over 900ft/lbs of torque!!!!




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> The ls ain't got nothin on the 6.7L ford v8. Over 400hp and over 900ft/lbs of torque!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when it runs....


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

ultimate creeper van. i want it.


----------

